# What is that Swagger toggle for?



## whodat70003

Anyone....

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs

Que?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## MasterTM

whodat70003 said:


> Anyone....
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk
> *




* swag·ger/ˈswagər/*


How one presents him or her self to the world. Swagger is shown from how the person handles a situation. It can also be shown in the person's walk.


----------



## Nitroz

Its a toggle that makes Roman your personal bitch.


----------



## thepolishguy

It turns on the Swagger bro. You got game? If not-hit the button. BAM! You got game. Swagger on. I dare you to turn it off.


----------



## JAGDrummer

It is a toggle to turn the swagger either on or off.


----------



## just4747

Uh oh I toggled it on and now it wont turn off! What is it?!


----------



## b16

I can't release this information publicly what it does.... is your battery life better?


----------



## gardobus

I've been told that enabling said toggle will allow the phone's owner to have a walk similar to:


----------



## Nitroz

just4747 said:


> Uh oh I toggled it on and now it wont turn off! What is it?!


You've got Swagger, sir.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

Many times this comes up.

Contrary to popular belief "Swagger" has nothing to do with old spice.

Frequently it is something you are born with and can not learn.

However, as of lately the word on the street is Bitch's are in fact "runnin wild"


----------



## thepolishguy

This thread could be monumental. I hope it lives on forever in infamy.


----------



## just4747

Nitroz said:


> You've got Swagger, sir.


Yes!!


----------



## un4givablelol

Its to make your friends jealous. Wifi and swagg...all I need on.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747

But in reality, it does nothing? Why can't I turn it off? lol


----------



## b16

Hey, go tweet your screen shots on twitter with it on. People need to know.


----------



## p-slim

gardobus said:


> I've been told that enabling said toggle will allow the phone's owner to have a walk similar to:


this one has had me rolling for the last 5 minutes


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

This type of "Swagger" was infact not first made public by Mr. Birg. This video explains 




Although Roman didn't start "swagger" he may have perfected it!

Diversify your bonds bitches! WUTANG!


----------



## jskala

How do I turn this off? Since I turned it on I can't stop this new arrogant walk I have.


----------



## birdman




----------



## malac0da

My switch goes to off but stays blue...but why would you want to turn it off anyway? Should through a tray icon in the mix of a unicorn when its on lol. That way when some one goes what's with the unicorn? You can then reply that's my swagger.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

These guys ALL got SWAGGER


----------



## LDubs

I can haz swagger?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## p-slim

Swagger usually activates the pimp walk. What is the pimp walk?

A slightly controlled stagger on either the left or right leg that causes one to limp in such a way that others will notice him. In short, a "pimp walk" is what most "ballers" do as they walk down the street, or enter a room; it lets the surrounding audience (who ever they may be) know that they are the shit.

Usually a pimp walk may intensify if the subject is carrying either a load of narcotics (such as a bomb of rocks) or is strapped with a heater, (thus meaning carrying a concealed firearm) both which have been substitued by owning a Galaxy Nexus running AOKP rom


----------



## gotwillk

You may have Swagger, but I have Swaggest.


----------



## MistaWolfe

p-slim said:


> Swagger usually activates the pimp walk. What is the pimp walk?
> 
> A slightly controlled stagger on either the left or right leg that causes one to limp in such a way that others will notice him. In short, a "pimp walk" is what most "ballers" do as they walk down the street, or enter a room; it lets the surrounding audience (who ever they may be) know that they are the shit.
> 
> Usually a pimp walk may intensify if the subject is carrying either a load of narcotics (such as a bomb of rocks) or is strapped with a heater, (thus meaning carrying a concealed firearm) both which have been substitued by owning a Galaxy Nexus running AOKP rom


You nailed it. Also, it changes your name on all online accounts to "Silky Johnson"


----------



## brainwash1

Is there any chance of making the swagger adjustable? Maybe something like the brightness slider? The default setting is a little stronger. I pulled my groin when I turned it on.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

jskala said:


> How do I turn this off? Since I turned it on I can't stop this new arrogant walk I have.


Arrogant? You sir need to learn to appreciate the swagger. I are disappoint.


----------



## skynet11

Swagger is what I wish the Miami Hurricanes football team still had







They haven't had it for almost 10 years now


----------



## skynet11

New Twitter hashtag: #swaggertoggle - post your swaggerific tweets there









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## xmike

The toggle makes this song by Letoya your ring tone!

i hear your money talkin but you ain't loud enough​it cost to be a boss but you ain't got enough​now get ya swagger up, now get ya swagger up​what you know about vvs rockin, rubberbands poppin​black cards swipin, coppin everything you likin​now get ya swagger up, now get ya swagger up







​


----------



## LDubs

Seriously, where is this swagger toggle. I need me some.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## King Howie

LDubs said:


> Seriously, where is this swagger toggle. I need me some.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


ROM control>Toggles>Enable Toggles

sadly, im such a trainwreck the swagger toggle doesnt help me


----------



## bignasty407

SWAGGER MEANS YOU GOT SHIT ON DECK YOU DIG? STRAIGHT THUGGIN, YOU HOLDIN IT DOWN LIKE AN OG. STRAIGHT LIKE THAT. YOU GOT THAT SWAG YOU GOT THEM BITCHES, THE MONEY, THE CARS, THE CLOTHES ALL CUZ THAT REALNIGGATOGGLE GET ON MY LEVEL MAAAAANE


----------



## alatedseraph

So just to be clear the only thing this does is give you a odd walk? nothing else? lol


----------



## whodat70003

Dhacker keeps the swagger toggle on! Lol









Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## robbies7897

Lol at the epic responses! XD


----------



## brainwash1

Boom.








Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedon781978

aww, my swagger toggle won't show up


----------



## Underwater Mike

My kid now wants a swagger toggle on his stock Bionic. Told him it's not possible. And, besides, he has enough attitude already.


----------



## znel_52

my swagger toggle won't show up either


----------



## King Howie

znel_52 said:


> my swagger toggle won't show up either


i think those of us who really need swagger just dont get the option to turn it off


----------



## nunggg

King Howie said:


> i think those of us who really need swagger just dont get the option to turn it off


How to turn off swagger toggle

- Enable swagger toggle ( in Rom control )
- Turn on swagger ( swagger is on in status bar toggle )
- Hold swagger toggle. it will back to home screen and pop up is say "swagger byby"
- Disable swagger toggle ( in Rom control )
- Enable swagger toggle again ( for check is turn off )


----------



## willlayb

nothing comes up on my screen when i hold the toggle, not sure if it is supposed to


----------



## z28nck33

Swagga baby

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## capecodboy

BEST ROM TWEAK EVER! i already had swagger, but it was irishman swagger, caused by severe alcoholism severing neurons in the madula oblongota. i also would sing the lucky charms song in my head and swag to the beat. due to existing swag, when i pushed my button my proverbial "swagger cup" runneth over, causing unforeseen consequences. ghetto ass bitches b ALLLL up on deez nutz, i woke up to a closet full of wife beaters and rocawear jeans, and within the first week of swaggness i recorded and put out a rap album with Lil Wayne which is #1 in the charts. Oh, and overnight i went from zero to four "baby mamas". they b tryin to make me sell my pimp chalice for child support!!


----------



## clintro

LMFAO at this Thread.... Eppically Swaggaeristic!!


----------



## frankydroid

I don't normally need my phone to swag, but when I do I use a toggle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

Call me the swaggernator.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ChattyMatty

Be CAREFUL with this. Too much swagger can cause scrotal chafing.


----------



## jjkoolaid

I reached out and toggled my swagger on before I was born, haven't found a way to toggle it off.


----------



## DrJay

Lost my swagger from crack flashin.... Jus sayin...









Sent from my bionic using my fingers


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

No one in the corner has swagga like us...

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## neccoguy21

I used to love me some good phone Swaggin', but lately I find the Swagger to be far too unstable for ICS. A few days ago turning the Swagger on would make my phone produce and record previously unreleased Tu Pac albums that were relevant to today's bigger financial and environmental issues. That was pretty sweet, but last night Swagger made a hologram of Tu Pac appear from under the bed and now he won't stop hitting on my girlfriend. I'm flashing back to stock until this (albeit minor) bug gets fixed.

Sent from my Swagger-Free GNex.
(I substitute in Swagrilose, you can hardly taste the difference)


----------



## _atlien_

Don't hit it. You become African-American.


----------



## camoxjeep

Ok, what rom are you all using for this swaggering? I need me some...... Swagger that is

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## DrJay

camoxjeep said:


> Ok, what rom are you all using for this swaggering? I need me some...... Swagger that is
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


AOKP

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## thaking83

Bl4ckpheniX said:


> Many times this comes up.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief "Swagger" has nothing to do with old spice.
> 
> Frequently it is something you are born with and can not learn.
> 
> However, as of lately the word on the street is Bitch's are in fact "runnin wild"


Funniest shit ever. Lmao.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thaking83

capecodboy said:


> BEST ROM TWEAK EVER! i already had swagger, but it was irishman swagger, caused by severe alcoholism severing neurons in the madula oblongota. i also would sing the lucky charms song in my head and swag to the beat. due to existing swag, when i pushed my button my proverbial "swagger cup" runneth over, causing unforeseen consequences. ghetto ass bitches b ALLLL up on deez nutz, i woke up to a closet full of wife beaters and rocawear jeans, and within the first week of swaggness i recorded and put out a rap album with Lil Wayne which is #1 in the charts. Oh, and overnight i went from zero to four "baby mamas". they b tryin to make me sell my pimp chalice for child support!!


OK...I'm crying I'm laughing so hard at this thread. Epic!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3ltr0n

I agree that was funny as hell.. rofl


----------



## znel_52

I think something is wrong with my swagger toggle. When i activate swagger Lil' Jon appears and keeps screaming "YYYEEEAAAHHHH" repeatedly. I think I'm stuck in some sort of "swag loop." Maybe i need to wipe and reflash.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teng247

To OP, this pretty much explains it:


----------

